
Is It Time to Give Up on Brazil? - vinnyglennon
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/time-give-up-brazil-steve-scheibe
======
gcb0
claims to be following things well enough to be a pundit, yet doesn't get the
basics that temer is the dumb front man, and aecio is the one considered the
mafia godfather.

